# Surprise Surprise



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well guess what? I just got my two show engines today from Aristo. I did not think they would be available to after the 15. Got here early. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, now that's the sort of surprise everyone likes to get RJ. I look forward to seeing the pics when they are running.









Someone kindly got me a boxcar and that is now en-route to me and I am looking forward greatly to it arriving.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan you will like the car. I also received one last week.Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rj,

Mine arrived early this morning. What a beauty it is.

As it is a double door one I'm going to make it a battery car with the TE system.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan I understand Ed also did the conversion using the double door car. Understand it works well. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone post a pic of this double door car? I am always looking for new and improved battery/ remote cars.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ go to product review and see post there on the double door box by Ted. Later RJD 

Mine is not that clear photo.











BTW here are the locos also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Heres a video might help,,
Nick..


----------

